# .



## Chica'sMom (Sep 5, 2012)

.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

She looks great! I love that your groomer posts photos of all his grooms before and after. that would be so awesome to see his work ahead of time and show him exactly what you would like! I'm tempted if I ever get Gemma groom to drive to the miramichi and get him to do it "just like chica"


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Her puppy cut looks great.......short but fluffy. Love the before and after pics and write up that your groomer does. Nice idea on his part. I think you've found a good one.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

perfection!!!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

What a great idea for a groomer to do! That's a special groomer that takes the additional time for pics. Chica look beautiful!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a beautiful cut! Chica looks great. I like what the groomer does with the pictures - what a terrific idea!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful! Her cut is very similar to Maccabee's. I love the before and after photo shoot.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great job! Do you think you can do it yourself now?


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Chica looks fabulous! What a great groomer - you are so lucky to have found him!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Lots of us groom our Havs, me included. After many of the Hav owners experiencing a disaster type groom, we started grooming our Havs our-self.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Top notch groomer! I love it when there is enough trust and skill to let the groomer bring out the best in the dog. Also note the "happy face" expression on the dog, nice and relaxed. Definitely a keeper. I can spot most owner-groomed dogs a mile away!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I love the new cut! Yes I do my own I had worked at a salon for years and watched human hair cuts. It took over a year for me to get the nerve to just do it and I had also decided not to show Zoey any more. I really was happy with the job I did. Maybe I can down load a picture. No my computer isn't working I think I started a trend called Zoeys first hair cut?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

atsilvers27 said:


> Top notch groomer! I love it when there is enough trust and skill to let the groomer bring out the best in the dog. Also note the "happy face" expression on the dog, nice and relaxed. Definitely a keeper. I can spot most owner-groomed dogs a mile away!


lol, you can spot them a mile away how???


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

When you find a great groomer you should stick with them. So many of us can't find a good one like you have. This is one reason we keep ours in full coat!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Your groomer is a keeper. Chica looks adorable.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

She looks great! I love her before and I love her after too! It seems so rare that someone posts an after shot of a clip they love and a wonderful groomer story.....I am thrilled to see a wonderful outcome! :cheer2:


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hehe, you guys actually do a nice job grooming. I think of all the pics I've seen, and I've looked at tons of photos on here, I've only seen maybe 2 cringe inducing owner grooms. Of course there are always bad groomers, but I think that's a matter of just plain bad luck and a majority of groomers can give a nice, safe and decent haircut compared to a new owner groomer, with the exception of TilliesMom, who did an impressive hand scissor body cut. I think because we are so dedicated to our breed everyone does try to keep up on the grooming and carefully do it. Outside the forum however, is a totally different ballgame. Almost all owners who I've seen take scissors to their dog ruin the face and there's no way for me to fix it because I can't put the hair back on and it just has to grow out. But not without me giving a gentle suggestion to bring the dog in for a quick face tidy, only $6! 

On a more serious note just last week one of my coworkers had to shave down a severely matted standard poodle. The owner, an older woman, had tried to cut the mats out with scissors (big no-no, you get written up at PetSmart for doing that) and sliced her dog twice on the thigh. Two thick one-inch scars remained after what I'm sure resulted in gushing blood and possible veterinary treatment. The owner didn't seem too concerned and asked for pom poms (which she of course did NOT get). So glad no one on the forum is like that!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

bwhahahhahaa.... were you the one that said I 'couldn't' scissor cut Tillie? ound:
lol, ya, what can I say, I like a challenge. drives my husband INSANE. He tells me I can't DO something? oh HECK no ... I'm gonna DO IT. 
although I am hoping to get some affordable thinning shears before her next trim down (in the spring).


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Try Heritage Klein. They are an excellent price and quality combo. I bought mine for $40, I think. Yes, I did say you "shouldn't" hand scissor her BC of the drop coat and most people wouldn't know not to do a "dipping" motion with the hand, which puts gouges into the coat. Still, you can't hand scissor a yorkie. I guess if there is enough body you can. But then again I hope you don't have a yorkie!:biggrin1:


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

They did a wonderful job! 
I do my own grooming on Cassie too! Wish I trusted someone else doing it, but I don't.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> bwhahahhahaa.... were you the one that said I 'couldn't' scissor cut Tillie? ound:
> lol, ya, what can I say, I like a challenge. drives my husband INSANE. He tells me I can't DO something? oh HECK no ... I'm gonna DO IT.
> although I am hoping to get some affordable thinning shears before her next trim down (in the spring).


 Why do you need thinning shears? I have had great success without! I change the angel of the scissors so it doesn't leave a blunt cut look. My problem is getting every thing even. I'm always going back to the table for just a bit more.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Suzi said:


> Why do you need thinning shears? I have had great success without! I change the angel of the scissors so it doesn't leave a blunt cut look. My problem is getting every thing even. I'm always going back to the table for just a bit more.


I love thinners. If use properly, they give a natural look vs a blunt obvious scissor cut. It comes down to personal preference. You like blunt cuts in the coat, Tilliesmom likes a more natural, less obvious look. That's all it is.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

lol, ya, I don't NEED thinning shears, but would like to try them out!! 
I think it would go quicker and be easier to blend it all together and such... 
not that I trim her that often (once a year) but ... I want them for my "arsenal"!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

atsilvers27 said:


> Hehe, you guys actually do a nice job grooming. I think of all the pics I've seen, and I've looked at tons of photos on here, I've only seen maybe 2 cringe inducing owner grooms. Of course there are always bad groomers, but I think that's a matter of just plain bad luck and a majority of groomers can give a nice, safe and decent haircut compared to a new owner groomer, with the exception of TilliesMom, who did an impressive hand scissor body cut. I think because we are so dedicated to our breed everyone does try to keep up on the grooming and carefully do it. Outside the forum however, is a totally different ballgame. Almost all owners who I've seen take scissors to their dog ruin the face and there's no way for me to fix it because I can't put the hair back on and it just has to grow out. But not without me giving a gentle suggestion to bring the dog in for a quick face tidy, only $6!
> 
> On a more serious note just last week one of my coworkers had to shave down a severely matted standard poodle. The owner, an older woman, had tried to cut the mats out with scissors (big no-no, you get written up at PetSmart for doing that) and sliced her dog twice on the thigh. Two thick one-inch scars remained after what I'm sure resulted in gushing blood and possible veterinary treatment. The owner didn't seem too concerned and asked for pom poms (which she of course did NOT get). So glad no one on the forum is like that!


I had Kodi in for his "around the edges" trim this AM, and the other groomer was working on a cat, whose owner wanted it to look like a lion. I asked if the cat had been matted, and the groomer told me, no, the owner just wanted it to look like a lion! Poor cat! Going into winter with NO HAIR on its body! I think the groomer should have refused.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

krandall said:


> I had Kodi in for his "around the edges" trim this AM, and the other groomer was working on a cat, whose owner wanted it to look like a lion. I asked if the cat had been matted, and the groomer told me, no, the owner just wanted it to look like a lion! Poor cat! Going into winter with NO HAIR on its body! I think the groomer should have refused.


Yes, I agree that is cruel to the cat. Cats are from another planet altogether when it comes to grooming. I personally will never groom a cat as I am allergic and one of my biggest fears in life is getting bit by a cat. Most of the cats that I've seen get shaved are those big hairies that get matted when the owners don't brush them or the ones that are a little senior and can't keep up with the self grooming. Long haired cats can get matted between the back legs and then they can't move - like a woman wearing a long tight non-stretchy skirt. Some cats have hairball issues so the owners deal with it by shaving. Cats have paper thin skin and can get a nice big cut along the spine if they have a narrow back. Also as far I know you can only shave a cat, no regular haircut like on a dog, at least at PetSmart. Cats can be a nightmare to try to groom and are much more affected by a groom than a dog. It kind of reminds me of Garfield where the dog is a little dumb, oh, I got a haircut, oh look a squirrel! And then the cat is the intelligent, self concious one OMG I'M NAKED!!! and hides under the bed for a week.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

atsilvers27 said:


> I love thinners. If use properly, they give a natural look vs a blunt obvious scissor cut. It comes down to personal preference. You like blunt cuts in the coat, Tilliesmom likes a more natural, less obvious look. That's all it is.


 You can achieve the same look by changing the angel of the scissors I learned it from my hair dresser friends . Horizontal and vertical then tinny snips at the ends.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Suzi said:


> You can achieve the same look by changing the angel of the scissors I learned it from my hair dresser friends . Horizontal and vertical then tinny snips at the ends.


Seems like a whole lot of extra work, having to criss cross the coat and doing little snips, at that. I'd rather spare the headache and my hand and just spend the $40 for thinners, but to each his own.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Chica could be an adorable stuffed animal! Well not actualy Chica but a little stuffed toy that looked like him....so CUTE! 

I have been trying my hand at grooming...but it finally got to a point that they needed a professional. After this time I am hoping to be able to trim them up for a while and will hopefully be able to wait 6/8 months before going back to the groomers. 

I bought the Jodi Murphy DVD, it really helped a lot. I watch it all over again everytime I pick up the thinning shears, love them.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I had to get Tillie trimmed down at a groomers when she was about 9 months old due to severe coat blowing and I just could NOT keep up with 3 hrs a day of de matting!!

I have found that since then I am able to manage her just fine, and have gotten through a few minor coat 'blows' ... the only time I have had to take her in in the past year and 1/2 is when I discovered I am apparently supposed to combed out her BUTT! lol the area under her poop hole was SOOOO matted as I hadn't been combing THAT area!! So I had the groomer trim it down and now I know to comb there! ound:
I don't forsee ever taking her to a groomer again... I trimmed her down all by myself last March and thought not a perfect job, she didn't look 1/2 bad for a novice!


----------

